
Moving away from Oracle database? You have got to be joking (2018) - wbsun
https://diginomica.com/move-away-oracle-database-joke
======
macmac
Note the VERY small type disclosure at the end: "Disclosure - Oracle and
Salesforce are premier partners at time of writing".

~~~
ronsor
in my experience, almost any company that's using Oracle wants to get away as
soon as practical

